
Learning to Think and Argue: a path to automated theorem proving - aidanrocke
http://paulispace.com/intelligence/2017/11/24/ATP.html
======
c-cube
So, not even referencing the decades of research in the field of ATP? :/

~~~
aidanrocke
I appreciate your feedback.

The paper I referenced by Josef Urban et al. is representative of the state-
of-the-art. That said, this is a first draft and I will make a lot of changes.
Adding more references on ATP being one of them.

If you have any other thoughts/comments, I'd be very interested in hearing
them.

------
stevekintor
An underrated field these days

~~~
aidanrocke
That's a very good point. I also think there's a difference between Automated
Theorem Proving and AGI since entities with high-functioning general
intelligence(i.e. AGI) aren't necessarily good at mathematics. ATP is a
specific form of AGI in my opinion.

